
Show HN: Stout – Go-based Static Website Deploy Tool - bosdev
http://stout.is/hn
======
Zikes
OT: The use of text-shadow to break the underline on a link where it passes
through a descender is pretty darned clever.

See the first link to Eager under "Why You Need Stout" to see what I mean,
where the underline is hidden where there's a descender for "g".

~~~
bosdev
Thanks!

You can read about the technique here: [https://eager.io/blog/smarter-link-
underlines/](https://eager.io/blog/smarter-link-underlines/)

And try it on your site with Eager here:
[https://eager.io/app/smartunderline/install](https://eager.io/app/smartunderline/install)

~~~
Zikes
Awesome! That blog post should be an HN submission all its own, if it hasn't
been already.

Edit: Looks like it was [1] I always miss the good ones.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8587078](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8587078)

------
zalmoxes
Are there any cost advantages to hosting a static site on S3+Cloudfront when
compared to other services?

My first thought when reading this blog was that you can get the same results
by placing your static content in an Nginx docker container and pushing it to
ECS or Triton.

The docker container tagging would also avoid the rollback limitations
mentioned in the article.

AWS offers so many ways to accomplish the same things, it's hard to figure out
which solution is the most cost effective.

~~~
fweespeech
Its better performance/availability to use a CDN and you have the same problem
with _any_ CDN, not just Amazon.

[https://www.keycdn.com/pricing](https://www.keycdn.com/pricing)

$.04/GB is pretty cost effective.

But yes, on a pure cost-basis, publishing it via a single $5 DO node is
cheaper.

------
cypherpunks01
It seems like this is designed as a s3_website replacement, with file revving?
That sounds useful, I use jekyll and have to roll my own revving via weird
customized jekyll plugins.

~~~
bosdev
Yep. You point Stout at any HTML files, and it will version the JS/CSS and
deploy the files reliably, with rollback.

------
nsgi
I didn't realise I could scroll down at first (13" Macbook Pro)

------
pmalynin
"The resulting entity body may be short and stout"

------
directionless
Er... pushing a directory to s3 is about 100 lines of python. (if not less)
Not sure what else this is?

~~~
bosdev
Take a look at the "Why You Need Stout" section near the top for an
explanation of what it does. We started with a simple solution, and ended up
building Stout to solve versioning and cache synchronization issues we were
experiencing.

------
bobfunk
Nice work!

If you're interested in an option that guarantees atomic deploys and rollbacks
across all files in a deploy (not just individual HTML files), handles instant
cache invalidation (no 1 minute wait), and comes with built-in continuous
deployment, checkout Netlify:

[https://www.netlify.com](https://www.netlify.com)

~~~
bosdev
Netlify is a great solution, thanks!

